# "Neverwasbeens"



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
.
.
.
Oh WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


----------



## Skeans (Jan 7, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
> .
> .
> .
> WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


Been a better way to put it is to our fathers ect that can't join us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
> .
> .
> .
> WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay





Skeans said:


> Been a better way to put it is to our fathers ect that can't join us.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 Sorry Skeans. I apologize, my fault
for the confusion. Please remove your 'like' and or post if you like and I'll remove this post as I am changing it to " Neverwasbeens. Good advice though friend.

Peace


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
.
.
.
Oh WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
.
.
.
Oh WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
.
.
.
Oh WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
.
.
.
WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 7, 2017)

yer makin "surrey by the sea" [nanaimo] look bad...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

WARRIORS... Come out to plaY-YAy
.
.
.
Oh WARRIORS... Come at to plaY-Yay


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 7, 2017)

You Drunk?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 7, 2017)

I know for sure that I'm a Hasbeen, I go into the bush and get a sleigh load, which is a day load. Lol
It's minus 30 here.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> You Drunk?


 Always carry a flask of whiskey in the event of a snake bite. Furthermore;
always carry a small snake.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

Getting drunk is crazy but J don't need to be drunk to be crazy


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 7, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> When have you ever come over to Foresty and comented? Step off '



I don't comment very often.

step off?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> I don't comment very often.
> 
> step off?


 I removed the post 10 min Pryor but fair enough, I'll step off


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 7, 2017)

?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> I know for sure that I'm a Hasbeen, I go into the bush and get a sleigh load, which is a day load. Lol
> It's minus 30 here.


Johnny, here's one for you.

Couple of Western Canadians on this page that would remember this one from the mid 80' "The rodeo song" this one is a classic. 

https://www.google.ca/search?client...i13i5i30k1j0i7i5i30k1j0i8i13i30k1.7wV6kQ3yGYI


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> ?


 Sorry, I missed the question mark in your post but if you are asking? it means back off your position or leave me alone or get out of my face..ect


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

Is that a logging show?? Hell no! That's fire fightin' lay low Joe schmo from gung ho, ridin' off in the sunset carrying a pack of lies and wearing cross bones and skull 'n' halo


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

"It's an 'alla man' left and 'alla man' right
Come on you fu*kin' dummy get your right step right
Get off hill you god damn goof you know

You piss me off, you f*ckin' jerk
You get on my nerves

Here comes Randy with his pecker in his hand,
He's a one fall sham and he's off to the fire show.

You got nothing to crack off to me about on any forum baby and you know it so keep riding into the sunset


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 7, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Neverwasbeens



You called? Waddayawant, I'm busy online felling.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> You called? Waddayawant,


Haha funny
Yes sorry, I may have PM you with suggestions of 'self fornication' while I was getting bit by a small snake.
I woke up this morning wondering
" Why in the hell would I care if he
self abuses himself or not?



KiwiBro said:


> You called? Waddayawant, I'm busy online felling.


 That's just living room cutting at its finest


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 7, 2017)

The natives are restless apparently.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2017)

Who is the next " neverwasbeen"
What's his name? @Gypo Logger who do you think?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## RandyMac (Jan 8, 2017)

Hard to believe that little barb sank so deep that you can't shake it off.
Just because you are miserable, doesn't mean you need to inflict it on the rest of us.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Hard to believe that little barb sank so deep that you can't shake it off.
> Just because you are miserable, doesn't mean you need to inflict it on the rest of us.


If no one is throwing barbs at us, we aren't getting anywhere, just as rebuffs are rungs on the ladder to success.
Something like that anyway. Lol
Cheers!
Timber Tool


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 8, 2017)

Plenty of fish with their mouth open.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Plenty of fish with their mouth open.


Barbless hooks?


----------



## bitzer (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't they have to use those by law in Canada?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2017)

bitzer said:


> Don't they have to use those by law in Canada?


Ya, it's all catch and release here now Bitzer, but it's open season on buffalo here. Go figure!
You watching hockey?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 8, 2017)

We've got a strong fighting fish here called Kahawai. Trouble is, they have soft mouths. Caught a few dozen of 'em two days ago but the biggest by a long margin ripped the hook from its mouth as I was lifting it into the kayak.






Might be time to buy a landing net.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 8, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Hard to believe that little barb sank so deep that you can't shake it off.
> Just because you are miserable, doesn't mean you need to inflict it on the rest of us.


Randy, you ain't a biker, your not a logger, your a big fat fuk that can't get out of his own way. Pius, you have the personality of a toilet seat. Fuk you and the Muckaluck you road in on.
Cheers, you limp wristed mofo.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Plenty of fish with their mouth open.


That's you! You are the one that had your mouth open and got hooked, are you not?
You want to get down and talk brass tacks since you ... well couldn't shake the hook.
Bring all your north Cali so called fallers on here and you will get the fact that there are levels to this game. I will make you guys look like Cali Valley girls in conparission to a a BC WCF.

I hope you guys ablige, it may be good for the forum category

Sincerely

Jamie


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> That's you! You are the one that had their mouth open and got hooked, are you not?
> You want to get down and talk brass tacks since you ... well couldn't shake the hook.
> Bring all your north Cali so called fallers on here and you will get the fact that there are levels to this game. I will make you guys look like Cali Valley girls in compression to a a BC WCF.
> 
> ...


Biker Logger Randy, what a dweeb.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Biker Logger Randy, what a dweeb.



Exactly, the guy had 4 post on another site and bothers to take a run at me when it's an azzhole fest but never would say chit if he had a mouthfull on here. If that's not a sign of weakness then IDK what is John.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

If he wants to try talk falling then let's talk falling or disappear into the abyss


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 9, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> or disappear into the abyss


Not until one of you ask me what I was using for a lure.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2017)

In defence of Randy, he always tried to come across eroniously as the tough biker, logger sort of a dude. Dime a dozen.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 9, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Johnny, here's one for you.
> 
> Couple of Western Canadians on this page that would remember this one from the mid 80' "The rodeo song" this one is a classic.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?client...i13i5i30k1j0i7i5i30k1j0i8i13i30k1.7wV6kQ3yGYI



Itssssss 40 below and I don't give a **** I've got a heater in my truck and I'm off to da road-dayo...

That song?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 9, 2017)

Well since you didn't ask...I'm gonna tell you.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 9, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, it's all catch and release here now Bitzer, but it's open season on buffalo here. Go figure!
> You watching hockey?



Buffalo are hard to catch with all their wings though!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Exactly, the guy had 4 post on another site and bothers to take a run at me when it's an azzhole fest but never would say chit if he had a mouthfull on here. If that's not a sign of weakness then IDK what is John.


So glad we put the run on that stand up philosougher. Thanks for pounding Macfuk like a cheap steak, he had itr coming.
And Oh, by the way, I'm a logger and a biker all at the same time I think.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm an elephant circumsizer. The pay sucks but the tips are huge.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Well since you didn't ask...I'm gonna tell you.
> View attachment 549440


Well I was going to answer.
Unfortunately because of the terminology difference I thought pictures would be better served. My guess it would have been a soft pink swimming ****. IDK.. maybe I'll send you picture. .lol
Nice fish! I was thinking a spoon or 'squid' ( hoochie) or bait.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Plenty of fish with their mouth open.


Not to hard to tell you haven't been in the bush before. Fuk you and your Muckalucks!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

We call 'em Anchovies...what do you use in the holder?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 9, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Hard to believe that little barb sank so deep that you can't shake it off.
> Just because you are miserable, doesn't mean you need to inflict it on the rest of us.


Beat it! Biker , Loggerjack dude. What part of pushy don't you get? Lol.
You're quite the dik lick, but seem to come upon it quite honestly.
Like I said before, Fuk you and all your limp wristed Muckalucks.
And furthermore, I don't think you could kick the shite out of your own shorts.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Beat it! Biker , Loggerjack dude. What part of pushy don't you get? Lol.
> You're quite the dik lick, but seem to come upon it quite honestly.
> Like I said before, Fuk you and all your limp wristed Muckalucks.
> And furthermore, I don't think you could kick the shite out of your own shorts.


..lol.."kick the chit out of your own shorts"

No let a few of 'em bow their way out with 'class' or be twisted into submission of complete character assassination.
Lest those Boyz forget?
There are levels to this game and I will make them realize where they belonged the whole time....
And thats behind a desk!


----------



## bitzer (Jan 9, 2017)

Does it get tiring giving each other handjobs like that? One is serious the other is just fiddling around...


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 9, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> And Oh, by the way, I'm a logger and a biker all at the same time I think.



bike pics?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 9, 2017)

so you guys don't respect a guy that managed to retire from the old growth days... Or yer just pulling his chain? 

Gypo, I'm sure is Drunk, Westboast ??? I'm probably missing something.

I do know that Randy is a smart ass first then logger then jailer now an old guy on a sportster, What ever ya think of him, he's definitely not fat... dude could stand a good 20 pounds and a cheeseburger. 

Either way, this **** is childish.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 9, 2017)

LMAO!!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah, Gypo, I dont think you know RandyMac at all. He's as legit as they come.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 9, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> We call 'em Anchovies...what do you use in the holder?


Not sure what you mean by holder. Rod holder? That's just a drain hole in the bottom of the kayak. Got sick of losing expensive lures so thought I'd try a wee experiment. Surprised how well this pen lid/cap works. The fish are trying to hit it at every opportunity. Even having just caught a fish and my rod being rested across the kayak while I deal with the fish, so that the lure is only just dangling in the water a few feet from the side of the not moving kayak, and the bloody fish are trying to hit it.

There were a few guys in a small dingy drifting with the tide and spinning but catching nothing. I paddled around them catching fish until I needed a rest so decide to paddle off a way and caste and spin. Well, to their amazement, I was still catching while they were having no luck at all. Might have been a bit of skiting but I had to paddle alongside and show them what I was using. Another favourite is a the clear bit from a Bic ballpoint pen:





I bet they broke open a few pens when they got home. Haven't seen them back out on the water yet but probably will at some stage.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 9, 2017)

Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead!

Sorry westboast you'll get no traction around here against Randy. He's the real deal and I've read his stories and seen many pictures to prove it over the years. I also consider him a friend. 

Gypo is just sort of a lost cause with the soul of a clown.


----------



## JimMorrison (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey, I like Gypo, he builds log cabins and does that trick with the tea. He got a little nasty here, but that seems out of character.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 9, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Yeah, Gypo, I dont think you know RandyMac at all. He's as legit as they come.


What he said!!!
BBB


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> so you guys don't respect a guy that managed to retire from the old growth days... Or yer just pulling his chain?
> 
> Gypo, I'm sure is Drunk, Westboast ??? I'm probably missing something.
> 
> ...


I respect the dead the dying the trying AND especially the retiring. I don't care if 'you' step to me and 'you're' shìt to me but if 'you' shìt on me there will be shìt to be.

No matter what I think I will hold down the boundaries of a brotherhood in the business first and I have no respect for a brother that steps over that boundary.
It reeks of a sensitive ego.
Moreover: he has as much chance as walking into cedar country here and cutting as any person on this planet has in this world of soloing a helicopter with out training. Thats a fat Zero.

On life: (on here)
I care most if you are funny, I care least if you own a chainsaw and can use it.
(Besides someone's saftey)

"I love big 'butts' and I can not lie ..haha
Very funny stuff....PLEASE TRY to put two hands on your saw, I am worried you are going to wear it. Otherwise awesome! right on!! Respect


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Yeah, Gypo, I dont think you know RandyMac at all. He's as legit as they come.


 
Exactly right. Randy is the real deal. I've seen him cut and he's one of the people that I'd trust enough to work with in the woods. That's a pretty short list.

I took WBF and Gypo off of IGNORE long enough to read this thread. Neither one of them is worth paying any more attention to. One of them is a drunk and the other is just useless. Back on IGNORE they go.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. Randy is the real deal. I've seen him cut and he's one of the people that I'd trust enough to work with in the woods. That's a pretty short list.
> 
> I took WBF and Gypo off of IGNORE long enough to read this thread. Neither one of them is worth paying any more attention to. One of them is a drunk and the other is just useless. Back on IGNORE they go.


 So predictable what a Bitçh, I said that to a few guys in PM, that's exactly what you would say/do.
My prediction was you would just say one word and that's "ignore"
Thats a sign of not knowing. 10 yrs heli logging eh? Haha. Were you ever a Faller?
The sand up philosopher skit was for you sir. I hope you enjoyed it. I was on ignore but he was posting on my threads and taking part..haha...that's a lying sack a chit if a ever heard one, or should we say a 'stand up philosopher. haha


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 9, 2017)

pipsqueak


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 9, 2017)

theres a GTG every year in NorCal, its a park lots of ugly snags what need dealt with.

The falling part is invitation only, for a reason, Gologit is one of em, 2dogs is another... Maybe Madhatte and a few other guys.

Point is these are folks that most of us trust, and notably the parks dept of wherever trust... meanwhile most all ya do is brag and tell us we could never cut ceder, blab blab blab... Maybe a pinch of humility is in order?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 9, 2017)

Though I do miss seeing Randy and Bob around here...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> pipsqueak


So it's ran full circle. Sounds like you are enjoying this and I am not making your life miserable at all. Well thats good. I mean considering you started with that statement.
I guess I had you wrong. It was very nice of you to post a pick of a stump that we can all critique. I guess you don't have a sensitive ego after all. I'm glad you are a good spot.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Though I do miss seeing Randy and Bob around here...



I'm still around, just not as much as I used to be. I'm taking this retirement thing very seriously.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 9, 2017)

so wut yer sayin is yer gettin fat...

Or yer spending lots of money on a hole in the water

Either way, enjoy it


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> theres a GTG every year in NorCal, its a park lots of ugly snags what need dealt with.
> 
> The falling part is invitation only, for a reason, Gologit is one of em, 2dogs is another... Maybe Madhatte and a few other guys.
> 
> Point is these are folks that most of us trust, and notably the parks dept of wherever trust... meanwhile most all ya do is brag and tell us we could never cut ceder, blab blab blab... Maybe a pinch of humility is in order?


 I don't have an issue with 2 dogs at all and if I lived there I would buy him a newspaper and coffee if he was fighting fire in my town, with a thank you. I like Madhatte, much respect! and I respect Skeans and every last logger on here across the north to the East .Some on the west it's one or the other. You it's half 'n' half between us. You run hot and cold and you can wake up in the morning and be a different guy towards me and the last time it happened in the falling thread when most people were warming up to me...lol It's a Canadian thing or I'm stealing your thunder or a bit of both?
I do remember you posting; "When are you guys going to hurry up and clear cut BC". Don't forget "we are" tied in together.
I guess you want it to crash for a while.
"Buy some cheap dirt" and get a higher price. Maybe Trump will open it all up down there for a while and It wont be so devastating for Mills and development.
Your situation will remain the same but you will pay hard for it latter


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 9, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!
> View attachment 549491


Randy Randy Randy. What have we here?
It's about a 42" tree about. You got about a 60% undercut. You also walked up 4" on a 17" back cut. That's a failed stump on two accounts. If you want to cut with the big boys then you have to tighten up.
No offense, and thanks for being a great sport for the group. I don't mean to pick on you. You'll get it.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 9, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> theres a GTG every year in NorCal, its a park lots of ugly snags what need dealt with.
> 
> The falling part is invitation only, for a reason, Gologit is one of em, 2dogs is another... Maybe Madhatte and a few other guys.



2 of my fire crew showed up this year, and 2dogs let me boss 'em to fall a couple! It's a great GTG and this year was no exception.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> so wut yer sayin is yer gettin fat...
> 
> Or yer spending lots of money on a hole in the water
> 
> Either way, enjoy it



Right on both counts. Dammit. But I am enjoying it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 10, 2017)

madhatte said:


> 2 of my fire crew showed up this year, and 2dogs let me boss 'em to fall a couple! It's a great GTG and this year was no exception.



perhaps I might make it this year... probably just to point and laugh, but the gtgs are fun


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 10, 2017)

'Randy' and 'BoB' I bet he is and I bet he does. . LMAO
Boys just admit who your DADDY is and we can save you some embarrassment.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 10, 2017)

Randy you have any more of your fine work we can cretique by chance?
Since Bob cut with you would you happen to have some of is fine work since I'm on ignore ..apparently LMAO


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 10, 2017)

Why don't run off back to the chainsaw section, where the puppies think you know stuff.
I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else.
My Father has been dead for years, have some respect for others, since you seem to have none for yourself.
Now GTFO!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 10, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Why don't run off back to the chainsaw section, where the puppies think you know stuff.
> I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else.
> My Father has been dead for years, have some respect for others, since you seem to have none for yourself.
> Now GTFO!


 What happened to your Boy Gologit? ? The guy is a phony POS he can't 'put up' so he shuts up. He is a guy that's wants to call me out when I got here as well does that to Simonizer. The guy thinks he rules the roost but he is a two bit punk that can't take his own Medicine. News flash! He can not rule the roost because he runs from a Real faller. I'm not disrespecting you or your late Pops that way. You better be something if you ever *igger me pal. Fact you are not and you couldn't prove anything to me if you tryed. So let's just say peace out and enjoy yourself. Careful who you cross next time bad guy and we be good.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 10, 2017)

Let's knock off the call-outs. There's plenty of "evidence" hereabouts to determine legitimacy. Personality squabbles? That's personal, and should be handled accordingly. I will say this: all of the west coast cutterfolk I've met personally via this here forum have been the real deal, zero exceptions. Something about showing up, y'know?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 10, 2017)

I apologize to you,peace is said.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 10, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> perhaps I might make it this year... probably just to point and laugh, but the gtgs are fun



We'd love to have you out here for the GTG Northy.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 10, 2017)

werk werk werk...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Randy Randy Randy. What have we here?
> It's about a 42" tree about. You got about a 60% undercut. You also walked up 4" on a 17" back cut. That's a failed stump on two accounts. If you want to cut with the big boys then you have to tighten up.
> No offense, and thanks for being a great sport for the group. I don't mean to pick on you. You'll get it.


Who said he used a powersaw to fall that tree ,i only see an axe in his hand .


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 10, 2017)

Somebody must have smoked up their entire month's supply...


----------



## TBS (Jan 12, 2017)

Haven't seen this movie in awhile.


----------



## JimMorrison (Jan 13, 2017)

They made a video game based on that movie. It was nasty. Had to tell my son no, we threw it out.


----------



## TBS (Jan 13, 2017)

I know that game definitely is like the movie.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 21, 2017)

When's that northern Cal get together? Where? Maybe I could put on some clean 'spenders and come spectate some time? I haven't been in that neck 'o the woods since ol' Shep was a pup.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 22, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> When's that northern Cal get together? Where? Maybe I could put on some clean 'spenders and come spectate some time? I haven't been in that neck 'o the woods since ol' Shep was a pup.



Second weekend in November. Calistoga. It's a great time, you should definitely show up if you can.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2017)

The PNW GTG is in early June.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 22, 2017)

^ that too


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 22, 2017)

Will see what happens.


----------

